# seafood kabobs



## Griff (Aug 9, 2008)

As some of you know, my Mom is spending the summer with us. A couple that are fiends of hers from the Midwest are in Alaska touring and are going to come over for dinner and spend the night. So Mom wanted a seafood meal. I started with a black bean salad (thanks Bruce). We visited the farmers market this morning and customized the bean salad with some fresh Matanuska Valley peas.







Next is the seafood kabobs. We're having prosciutto wrapped scallops, red salmon (sockeye to you southerners)with lemon slices and halibut with peppers and onion. The shrimp is fresh out of the Gulf, the Gulf of Alaska. We're going to boil the shrimp for peel and eat with cocktails before dinner. I also made some lemon tapioca for desert.







I'll try to post finished and plated pic but I'm going to be busy


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 9, 2008)

WOW! That looks great Griff!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 9, 2008)

Man, those are gunna be great !
My mouth is drooling !


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 9, 2008)

That is the kind of food that make you feel happy!!!   Keep them pics coming!!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 9, 2008)

Looking good Griff, hope you enjoyed the salad.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks real good Griff.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 10, 2008)

That looks fabulous


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 10, 2008)

Griff everything looks incredible, but that black bean salad looks right up my alley!  Is the recipe in the recipe section?  If not can it please be shared!!!


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 10, 2008)

LOOks amazing.

If you have a recipe for the lemon tapioca could you please share it. I love tapioca.


----------



## Griff (Aug 10, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> LOOks amazing.
> 
> If you have a recipe for the lemon tapioca could you please share it. I love tapioca.



Diva, I posted it in the dessert section.
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic. ... 155#196155




			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Griff everything looks incredible, but that black bean salad looks right up my alley!  Is the recipe in the recipe section?  If not can it please be shared!!!



Larry, it's here, except I added fresh peas that had been blanched for 30 seconds. I made the dressing as described and added a little at a time to taste.
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14757


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Aug 11, 2008)

Could hurt myself on that


----------



## Toby Keil (Aug 11, 2008)

Seafood and that salad looks great Griff. Can't wait to se the plated shots.


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry, the plated shots didn't happen. I got too busy.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Aug 11, 2008)

That looks fantastic!! I guess there is more than one gulf to eat out of


----------



## john a (Aug 12, 2008)

Beautiful Griff. Uh, is "too busy" code for bending elbow.


----------

